# Wbjee Exam Centre



## Beckhamgal (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys!

I m writing in wbjee this april and guess what..m clueless about the exam centre. They hvn't cared to specify it. I searched everywhere; the only information they give is that there are 56 centres across bengal n tripura.*smile18.com/imgs/confused/confused002.gif Nothing at the website(wbjeeb.in)!!!! And I hvnt recived the admit card yet!!
Do you hv any idea abt exam centres??


----------



## utsav (Mar 17, 2009)

It will be written on the admit card itself . So dont worry.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Google!


> source:*entrance-exam.net/list-of-iit-jee-2009-examination-centers/
> 
> IIT Guwahati Zone
> 
> ...


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 17, 2009)

^ Bhai m talkinh abt West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam(WBJEE). The above are the IIT zonal centres!!!

Yeah..its obvious that it ld be there at the admit card. I m just curious!!


----------



## utsav (Mar 17, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Google!



ROFL man its WBJEE not IITJEE . 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Beckhamgal said:


> ^ Bhai m talkinh abt West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam(WBJEE). The above are the IIT zonal centres!!!
> 
> Yeah..its obvious that it ld be there at the admit card. I m just curious!!



thr is no way to know ur exam centre before hand no matter how curious u r  .


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah!! and this kindda frustrates me!!!!!!!


----------

